# Student Mentor Competition Official Contest Thread.



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Well we got 3 teams ready to go, I randomly selected the pairings 

Toxic and Intermission

*DP* and Evil Ira 

*N1* and FiReMaN11d7

This is how the contest will work the student will be in charge of actually making the signature but although the teacher can not actually work on the sig they can offer guidance as well as supplying renders/pictures. 

The timeline for submissions will be one week and If somebody either drops out or we get another mentor, Chileandude will be an alternate.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Bump, guys please post in here so I know you have seen the thread and something is in progress, I would hate for somebody to miss there opportunity.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Neat idear Toxic. Good luck fellas!


----------



## Wiggy (Dec 1, 2009)

You know you should get *TeamViewer* to do this guys, 
I use it too show my cousin how to do a lot of things on the PC.
Saves sending image back and fourth explaining what to do ect..


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

What day is deadline?


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Ah shit, haven't been in touch with D.P. yet. I'll PM him.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I will bump the deadline till the 22 at midnight.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Man I wish that I had photoshop!!!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Here's my submission


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey sorry I just saw this.. Where you at N1?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

If this ever gets set up again I am so in!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I doubt we'll run another, nobody did it last time except me and intermission.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

It's no big deal.


----------

